# Royal Run-around Has Started . . .



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Called Keystone Customer Service regarding my blown axle seal on the OB. (I just brought it home last Wednesday, and upon arrival discovered a blown seal on the street side rear wheel.) They said call the closest Keystone dealer to set up an appointment.

Well, I called Cullum & Maxey here in Nashville. They don't sell OBs, but are a Keystone dealer. The service manager told me that they do not take in outside warranty work, ahead of their customers, when they are "busy".







He told me to call back in about 3 weeks to see if they can work me in. The sad part of this is while I was on hold, the phone hold advertisement said that "all customers get full attention whether you bought your RV from us or on the west coast . . ". Yeah, right.

I called Customer Service back; they suggested I call the selling dealer for help (which is 240 miles away!). Stay tuned.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Unfortunately, that is what you have to deal with in the RV industry. Even the dealer that I bought mine from is like that. Did you speak to the service manager, or just the service writer. How about the general manager, or the owner. I'd refer to the statement on the phone message, but this is the busy time of year for the service departments.

Good Luck.

Tim


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

GoVols said:


> The service manager told me that they do not take in outside warranty work, ahead of their customers, when they are "busy".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, it is sad to think you have to go through something like this just to get an axle seal replaced. How long could it take, an hour maybe?







Wish you luck. sunny


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

GoVols:
Gee, if he won't even give you an appt 3 weeks from now, how could he ever work you into the "busy" schedule.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Tis the season. This is the heavy RV season. Selling, buying, PM. I would investigate the bearing on my own. It just may be the $.69 grease cap.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I would call the dealer where you purchased. The thing is a week old, only towed once to your home, and already has a blown seal!!







Call them, tell them they can either come and get it and return it when it is done, or make arrangements with another dealer locally to come get it. I think it is absolutely ridiculous that this would even happen on a brand new trailer! They should bend over backwards to fix it, not to mention the liability issues at hand! Good luck!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Consider asking Keystone if you can have it repaired elsewhere and them take the bill (after estimate, of course).

Randy


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> I would call the dealer where you purchased. The thing is a week old, only towed once to your home, and already has a blown seal!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. go after the dealer you bought from. that should have been discovered on PDI.

hope it works out for the best!!

scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would go back to the dealer since it's only a week old
And have them take care of it

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The trailer was towed to your dealer and if it was leaking bad I assume they would have seen it. You towed it 240 miles and more than likely the seal failed on your trip. Things do fail. Start with your dealer and ask him how you should proceed. Obviously towing it back is not an option. Does he have any dealers that he would recomend you could bring it to?

If it was me, I would ask them to send me the seal and fix it myself, because I am able to. That said, I also agree with Ghosty s advice about liability and doing it yourself while under warranty.

Problem is it is not the dealers fault you live 240 miles away. I would try again to contact Keystone and see if they can intervene with the long timetable with the local dealer to speed it up. Waiting stinks but it might be the only option.

Hope you can resolve this easily.

John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Is there a mobile RV repair outfit in your area that is reputable? See if Keystone would contract with them to come to the house and fix it.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

GoVols,
WHATEVER you do, do NOT drive that camper without it being repaired!! My grandparents had a wheel freeze up on them, years ago, and it was NOT a pretty sight!! The camper flipped, and in TURN, flipped the tow vehicle, which was a huge car, way back then. The only thing that saved them was they had a jon boat on top of the tow car. The camper, the car, and, of course, the jon boat were totalled. They got out with a few broken bones and cuts and abrasions.
I have definitely encountered problems with service with Keystone, but I would think for something as serious as this, and as much a liability issue as it could be, they would bend over backwards to work something out. 
As far as the jerk at the local repair place? Call him and insist on an appt., even if it IS three weeks away. Get in line, get your foot in the door, since he's most-likely going to be the one your take it to for service, in the future.
Good luck!
Darlene action


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, the dealer did not call me back like she said she would. In the meantime, I went ahead and made an appointment at Camping World in Nashville for this Thursday morning since neither Keystone nor the dealer suggested any alternatives. It's about 25 miles from my house. Will work at getting Keystone to pay upfront for the work.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

One thing I've learned when dealing with companies is to document everything. Make sure when you're talking with people from Keystone or a dealer to get their FULL name and title, note what the date and time were and what was said. Also take pictures of the problem and any repair that you had to do to make it drivable. If you send them anything in the mail request a return receipt so you can prove that you sent them something. I have found that when you call back it helps alot if you can give details of who you spoke with and what was said.

If you can't get Keystone to reimburse you for the repair consider writing a letter to Trailer Life magazine. They have a column about working to help people resolve difficulties with RVs.

Also you'll have to decide how much time it's worth for you to fight with Keystone to get reimbursed. If it's less that $100 it might not be worth the effort and frustration.

One last thing, Since your local Keystone dealer was very unprofessional and basically jerks I would go ahead and make an appointment and then just not show up. If they call to see why you didn't show just tell them you were too busy to call.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I would go back to the dealer since it's only a week old
> And have them take care of it
> 
> Don
> [snapback]98034[/snapback]​


I agree with Don, Let the dealer figure out how to get it fixed. Does the lemon law apply to trailers?

Thor


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Thor said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > I would go back to the dealer since it's only a week old
> ...


Tennessee lemon law is a pretty big hurdle that requires multiple attempts, etc. This should be a simple fix.

UPDATE: I just took a call from Dexter Axle company. The told me that my dealer (Customers First RV) had been in contact with them and Dexter will take care of it immediately, and I just needed to find a local shop to do the work. Told them I had already made an appointment at Camping World. They gave me a claim number and said they will take care of the rest!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*Great News!!! *


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

7heaven said:


> *Great News!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree it sux...but I think that's a common response in your situation.
"Customers first, anyone else if we can."


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Fantastic Vols!









Let the camping begin! sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

